# laproscopic iliohypogastric nerve block



## tracid001 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can a laproscopic iliohypogstric nerve block for pain managemet be billed? what code would I use?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you copy and paste the procedure note?


----------

